# Dental Chews



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

If there is one item I could recommend, it would be these...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GU28Z6C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Maybe they were on a sale when I bought the 50lb + ones at 20$ but these are great.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I have heard that these are really good! I'm glad to see another person recommends them. Maybe I need to get around to actually buying some.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> I have heard that these are really good! I'm glad to see another person recommends them. Maybe I need to get around to actually buying some.


German Shepherd Man recommended them and I got them. He did a video on them. Her breath hasn't smelt in days and they're lookin great!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mei said:


> If there is one item I could recommend, it would be these...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GU28Z6C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Maybe they were on a sale when I bought the 50lb + ones at 20$ but these are great.



My only concerns are that I cannot find an ingredients list of any kind and the "patented" ingredient that they go on about is a dental rinse and not to be consumed. Although they claim it is safe for dogs, if you do some research there are a fair number of vets that are pretty iffy about it.

The ingredients in most dental chews are junk, but not dangerous. And raw meaty bones work awesome.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > If there is one item I could recommend, it would be these...
> ...


 @Sabis mom, Very good concern! Here's the YouTube channel I learned of these...

https://youtu.be/PtBXFBFnVzg

I left a comment asking for an ingredient list. He is really good about responding fairly quick. I've learned a lot from their videos! The one in this video is named Big Don and he is SO super chill. You should watch the one where they talk about bathing. Big Don is the star in that one too!

I did get these biscuits, which I have stopped thank goodness, that supposedly do something with their urine to not kill grass. After a week of giving them to her I was told and read they are very bad for their kidneys. Like I said, I appreciate your concern of the ingredients in these oravet chews. I'll continue my research in finding an ingredient list. 

I'll post it here !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Full disclosure. For years I gave the dogs pedigree dentastix daily. Sabi was almost 11 before I saw any plaque build up, and then it was minimal and easily removed with a bison knuckle. My vet said the crap in them was worth it for the beautiful teeth.

Shadow gets milkbone dental chews and has pretty, sparkly teeth. It's tough for me to give her raw bones when she is sensitive to so many things. Turkey necks are a bonus but my nice bison knuckles are tough to get now, and expensive for the unemployed loser here. Lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I buy the occasional bison knuckle bone too (yes they are expensive) for my dogs, and several times a week they get Petzlife Salmon Oral Gel on their teeth. Carlys teeth were starting to look like yellowing old dog teeth, but they’ve improved greatly since I starting using the gel.


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the good info in this thread. I don't know what to give Xena and with our poop issues right now I'm afraid to try anything new. I was giving her the 4health dental chew bone from Tractor Supply but maybe I'll try the Pedigree sticks since Sabis mom recommends them.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dragon67155 said:


> Thanks for the good info in this thread. I don't know what to give Xena and with our poop issues right now I'm afraid to try anything new. I was giving her the 4health dental chew bone from Tractor Supply but maybe I'll try the Pedigree sticks since Sabis mom recommends them.


I stopped feeding them because of the companies non response to bha/bht issue! 
I use the milkbone dental bones for Shadow.
To be clear I feed nothing Pedigree makes any longer. Carcinogenic stuff in all of their products. Settled a class action suit in the US. Non disclosures to all parties.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I brushed my previous dog's teeth...maybe about a total of 5-10 times his whole life. However he gnawed on deer/elk antlers after dinner daily for most of his life. My vet said that his teeth were some of the cleanest he's ever seen. The only thing is that his teeth were a little worn down from all those antlers towards the end of his life. I've probably spent somewhere around 1000 dollars to 2000 on antlers.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm going to have to look into the bison knuckles too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I give bison knuckles part frozen. When I can get them I let Shadow chew on them for about half an hour then take it away and toss it back in the freezer. One knuckle lasts her forever. Bud could go through a whole one in not long, but that's why I called him the destroyer.

Do watch the teeth for wear.


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I stopped feeding them because of the companies non response to bha/bht issue!
> I use the milkbone dental bones for Shadow.
> To be clear I feed nothing Pedigree makes any longer. Carcinogenic stuff in all of their products. Settled a class action suit in the US. Non disclosures to all parties.


Sorry I misread. Color me embarrassed, Long day. I will try the Milkbone dental for Xena puppy.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I give my dog kangaroo tendons.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Goat horn chews are great they get soft and not to hard on the teeth because of this - they last long. They stink but the dogs love them. I can not find them in the pet store so have to order online. I like the whimzeez they don’t last long but they seem to enjoy them. 
https://store.icelandicplus.com/


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I buy the occasional bison knuckle bone too (yes they are expensive) for my dogs, and several times a week they get Petzlife Salmon Oral Gel on their teeth. Carlys teeth were starting to look like yellowing old dog teeth, but they’ve improved greatly since I starting using the gel.


Im going to order this toothpaste you mentioned for our chihuahua. He enjoys the whimzeez and my daughter brushes his teeth every morning without fail- without much improvement so hoping this helps.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A raw turkey neck a few times a week works well and it doesn't have ingredients that you cannot pronounce or recognize.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Im going to order this toothpaste you mentioned for our chihuahua. He enjoys the whimzeez and my daughter brushes his teeth every morning without fail- without much improvement so hoping this helps.




It was/is popular with the Italian Greyhound people. It’s minty and salmon-y. I get the gel in a pump bottle. Carly is a power chewer and I have to watch her or she’d wear her teeth down to the nub!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> A raw turkey neck a few times a week works well and it doesn't have ingredients that you cannot pronounce or recognize.


Ooh nice. I can find me some of these!

And thanks for the goat horn recommendation...forgot who mentioned that, but they sell horns at the tractor trailer store. Not 100% sure if they are goat horns though.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lamb horns are great. Stinky, but my dogs love them. And not as hard as antlers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Boon gets a Pedigree dentastix or a Greenie almost daily. He likes chewing Nylabones too, and does he ever destroy them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Dried beef trachea tubes make wonderful edible chew treats. They're full of good nutrition too -- nothing junky to fear, and lots of natural glucosamine/chondroitin in a form the body is likely to recognize and absorb. I buy them from Bestbullysticks.com.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Rumo was getting one Greenie a day for a while...
but phew, are they expensive!

We tried one Milkbone Dental Chew a day, 
his teeth still look fine, and he does not have doggy breath...
price is also less painful...


----------

